# Cyanide and Happiness!



## o_O (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh how I love it so. If you do, join the club. Some things you can answer: 
- Who's comics do you like best?
- Which comics do you like? (Pics if possible)

Members:
Zim Del Invasor
Eclipse
Icalasari
Dragon_night
EeveeSkitty
Worst Username Ever
Ruffledfeathers
EvilCrazyMonkey
Shiny Spoink
Gardevoir Girl


----------



## ZimD (Nov 17, 2008)

Kris is amazing in every single way. [joins]


----------



## Eclipse (Nov 17, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> Kris is amazing in every single way. [joins]


This. :D


----------



## Icalasari (Nov 17, 2008)

Kris

My favourite comic isn't one of his, though. It has to be a tie between:

-The one with the guys at emo land, with a razor seller coming by
-The one with the grammar sheriff

I can't find those ones again, though


----------



## Dragon_night (Nov 17, 2008)

"But words can never hurt me."

*Stabstab*

I join.

I have a ton of their comics saved in a folder. But it's only my fav's, I'll find 'em later.


----------



## ZimD (Nov 17, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Kris
> 
> My favourite comic isn't one of his, though. It has to be a tie between:
> 
> ...









Having trouble finding the emo land one. 

EDIT: Found it. I checked every comic up to July of '05 and it took a lot of time, but I found it.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 17, 2008)

Can I join? Cyanide and Happiness is AWEOSOMESAUCITY. It is epic. I haven't had the time to look at them all[I don't think anyone has read all of them and I just randomly chose some. 

As much as I'd like to post them all...
















Mine aren't as awesomesauce.

Edit: This is my favorite out of all of them so far...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 17, 2008)

Join. Those comics are made of win and awesomesauce.


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 17, 2008)

Yay, I love these. =3 Um, may I join?


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 18, 2008)

i love this







edit: also


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 18, 2008)

Join, 100%


----------



## ZimD (Nov 18, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> I don't think anyone has read all of them


Uh, no, lots of people have. ._.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 18, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> Uh, no, lots of people have. ._.


I did not know[of course]~

Edit:






The most awesome...


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 19, 2008)

I like anything that paradies Frosty the Snowman.


----------



## ZimD (Nov 19, 2008)

I like anything that has a little box on the bottom that says "Cyanide and Happiness (c) Explosm.net."


----------



## Ayame (Nov 19, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> I like anything that has a little box on the bottom that says "Cyanide and Happiness (c) Explosm.net."


I absolutely love that one.  :3


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Nov 20, 2008)

Join?

Oddly enough, I found the webcomic just before this club was created... hmm. I haven't read enough to have a real favourite yet, though. I'll edit this and post one I really like when I find one.

EDIT:


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 20, 2008)

I found this pretty good.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm on a quest to read them all.

currently on #40

BUT I HAVE A CONTRIBUTION DON'T WORRY


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 23, 2008)

XD I love these.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 23, 2008)

^ Epic.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 24, 2008)

Drinking problem...  Ha, ha.
This is a pretty funny club.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 26, 2008)

It's something called awesomeness.


----------



## o_O (Nov 30, 2008)

Win.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## ZimD (Dec 1, 2008)

Jesus time!


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 1, 2008)

^ LOLness invading. I'll go esarch for some...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 4, 2008)

More lol. But I'm not in the mood to go through them and find particularly good ones.


----------



## ZimD (Dec 5, 2008)

Time for... All the Cyanide and Happiness comics saved on Zim's computer: Part One!


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Raichu (Dec 14, 2008)

I so want in this club.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 15, 2008)

Well well well, welcome. OOK you haven't been accepted but oh well.

This club is made of awesome, and awesomesauce and awesomejuice.


----------

